# What Beer Did You Drink in High School?



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 13, 2021)

What brand?


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 13, 2021)

Bud or Miller ponies


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## ravenclan (Sep 13, 2021)

Budweiser, and now I can not/ will not drink it again!


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 13, 2021)

I didn't. I was underage.
But if I had. (hypothetically of course), it would have been Schlitz or PBR.....


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 13, 2021)

Wait! You guyz went to high school?


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 13, 2021)

Olympia, Miller High Life and Coors, in the pony size.  I think they came in 8-packs.  The cans would really get cold.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 13, 2021)

Any brand I could get someone to buy for me. When I was in HS legal age was 21.


----------



## mr_whipple (Sep 13, 2021)

Whatever we could get our hands on, but there was a lot of red white and blue, PBR and some crap called Rhinelander.... we called it Rhinehooch. Meat market had quarts of it cheap cheap cheap


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 13, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Wait! You guyz went to high school?


Yep. Even graduated! 50 years ago this year....


----------



## fxsales1959 (Sep 13, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> What brand?


I had other habits in high school. but when I started drinking (college) it was PBR and little kings.


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 13, 2021)

fxsales1959 said:


> I had other habits in high school. but when I started drinking (college) it was PBR and little kings.



I still love the Little Kings beer but hard to find here in Oklahoma.


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 13, 2021)

Growing up in SW Ks, on the weekends, we would get a case of Coors Lite and a brick of 22 shells and ride around in the country shooting jack rabbits. It kept us out of trouble.
Everybody drank Coors Lite.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 13, 2021)

mostly Genesee and miller.  if i had some extra money it was stroh's or coors and a bottle of stupid. ( mad dog 20/20)


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 13, 2021)

Robert


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 13, 2021)

yum


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 13, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> I have had that before ^^^^



At less than $5 a case, I drank a tanker truck load of the stuff  

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2021)

"Schmidt's"----It was an Area thing.
Couldn't be too choosy at 17.

Bear


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 13, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> At less than $5 a case, I drank a tanker truck load of the stuff
> 
> Robert


Had the cans labeled water before too


----------



## Hammond guy (Sep 13, 2021)

Whatever we could get out hands on


----------



## Steve H (Sep 13, 2021)

I fought the Dog once. And lost miserably. My fav's back then were "borrowed" from my parents bar. Usually UC talls or OV splits.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 13, 2021)

Graduated 1969.  Hudepohl!  Brewed in Cincinnati along with Burger and Schoenling.  Weideman was thought to be from Cincy but was actually brewed across the river in KY. Today I drink PBR.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 13, 2021)

905 in the wide mouth bottle
Hamms
Little kings cream ale or Mickeys 12 oz. " grenades "  
Miller ponies 
Schlitz Malt liquor 
Colt 45 .


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 13, 2021)

what is with all this underage drinking!! i want names and i want them NOW!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 13, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> what is with all this underage drinking!! i want names and i want them NOW!


I'm waiting for the " what did you drink in grade school " thread .


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 13, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I'm waiting for the " what did you drink in grade school " thread .


Sad to say but I started drinking in grade school, thanks to my cousin.  not nearly as much as i did in high school  But i guess ya got to start somewhere . Good thing I didn't have helicopter parents I probably should have though.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 13, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I fought the Dog once. And lost miserably. My fav's back then were "borrowed" from my parents bar. Usually UC talls or OV splits.


Yep fought the dog lots, just can't understand why I could never beat him


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 13, 2021)

Me too Jim . Used to get to take a few swigs on camping trips . I guess they didn't expect me to like it . Lol .


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 13, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Had the cans labeled water before too



Yes sir. They actually had an entire line of generic stuff at the Safeway around the corner from where I lived. Moved out of the house when I was 15, made a little $$ dabbling in the sale of stuff that I was lucky to not get caught doing, and didn't have anything in the way of cash being that I was determined to finish school. Used those products a LOT and it was kinda fun at times. You never knew what you were gonna get. Was a crap shoot with each purchase. Water, mac & cheese, bread, bacon, coffee, and the list goes on. Haven't seen it in years though but sure was a staple back in the day.

Robert


----------



## xbubblehead (Sep 13, 2021)

Narragansett (local brand) or Pabst.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 13, 2021)

First alcoholic beverage I ever tasted was Schlitz Malt Liquor Bull, but I'd rather not think about that. What I/we drank regularly was Old Milwaukee out of my best friend's dad's garage refrigerator and then PBR that his older brother would buy us...


----------



## jaybaks (Sep 13, 2021)

Blatz Cream Ale, Special Export, Old Style


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 13, 2021)

Hammond guy said:


> Whatever we could get out hands on



This sums it up.


----------



## Millberry (Sep 13, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> What brand?


PBR


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 13, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> View attachment 510463
> 
> 
> Robert


I remember one store display for this that said, "BEER. Accept no substitute." 

That said, for my friends and I, it was usually a Rainier borrowed from someone's dad.


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 13, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> mostly Genesee and miller.  if i had some extra money it was stroh's or coors and a bottle of stupid. ( mad dog 20/20)



Same and adding Michelob.  After seeing where Genesee Cream Ale water came from I never drank it again.  Don't drink any of that anymore.


----------



## Nate52 (Sep 13, 2021)

My best friend's stepmom drank Coors light, so I guess we did too.

Nowadays, its craft lagers and pilsners in the summer and barrel aged stouts in the winter. But Budweiser is a year round staple if its going to turn into an all day affair.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 13, 2021)

interesting and memory jolting.  In CO we could still get 3.2% at 18 years old.  OR the liquor store where the guy never checked ID's.  Dude was a sports fanatic - I would just walk in and ask "whos winning" or "hows he game" and that was about all it took.  Granted I had a full beard in HS.

for the 3.2; Coors light, Michelob, kittle kings, Stroh's, moose head.  ok, almost anything and everything...


----------



## radioguy (Sep 13, 2021)

Schoenling Little Kings, Genesee Cream Ale, Colt 45, Schlitz....fair amount of Boones Farms and riunite lambrusco


----------



## Steve H (Sep 13, 2021)

radioguy said:


> Schoenling Little Kings, Genesee Cream Ale, Colt 45, Schlitz....fair amount of Boones Farms and riunite lambrusco



Damn! Drinker after my heart!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> At less than $5 a case, I drank a tanker truck load of the stuff
> 
> Robert




In 1969 I was paying $2.40 for Black Label, and Falstaff, and $3.00 a case for Bud.

Bear


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 13, 2021)

sandyut said:


> interesting and memory jolting.  In CO we could still get 3.2% at 18 years old.  OR the liquor store where the guy never checked ID's.  Dude was a sports fanatic - I would just walk in and ask "whos winning" or "hows he game" and that was about all it took.  Granted I had a full beard in HS.
> 
> for the 3.2; Coors light, Michelob, kittle kings, Stroh's, moose head.  ok, almost anything and everything...


A little bar in the middle of the desert travelers and off road enthusiasts alike frequent. Girls walk in with no ID and the owners asks them:  "_Are you 21?"_
If they answer _"yes" _then they get served, if they start telling a tale then they are refused.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> In 1969 I was paying $2.40 for Black Label, and Falstaff, and $3.00 a case for Bud.
> 
> Bear



1969 we paid $7.20 for a case of Bud, that is a _rusty case of Bud,_ at the R&R Ft Derussy PX on Waikiki.
Cigs were 13 cents a pack, $1.20 a carton.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 13, 2021)

You guys are way ahead of me! I have no idea what we paid for beer back then LOL!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2021)

Started getting served at 15, the Beard helped. We drank cheap, Bud or Miller High Life Quarts. $.89 in '77 and '78. '79 and '80 switched to assorted 6 packs, PBR, MGD, Genny Cream Ale, whatever was on sale or Boone's Farm Wild Mountain Grape...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> 1969 we paid $7.20 for a case of Bud, that is a _rusty case of Bud,_ at the R&R Ft Derussy PX on Waikiki.
> Cigs were 13 cents a pack, $1.20 a carton.




NCO Club on Oahu in 1970 had 10 ounce throw-away bottles of Beer for 35 cents. Same10 ounce  bottles were $3.50 in Waikiki.
Wife's MaiTai was $5.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 13, 2021)

For beer it was usually Stroh's along with a fair amount of Boones Farm.  Oh, and the Mad Dog 20/20....worst hangover of my life EVER!


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Sep 13, 2021)

Like most, we drank whatever we could get but was usually budweiser if we could afford it, Busch, keystone light or rolling rock most of the time though.
We found it was cheaper and more effective to pair a case of beer with a bottle of Castillo Silver rum, though. We knocked down a ton of that nasty stuff back in the day.
I'm younger than alot here, but a few years back, I continued the rolling rock tradition cause I could get it at $15 for a 30 rack. That's the best deal I can remember specifically.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 13, 2021)

Of course there was always the option of a half pint of Dark Eyes and a Cherry Coke....


----------



## rc4u (Sep 13, 2021)

well mad dog was $1.50 a bottle got two kids falling in the fish house holes. and the beer was that 12 pack that had the tin foil interior to keep it cold


GATOR240 said:


> For beer it was usually Stroh's along with a fair amount of Boones Farm.  Oh, and the Mad Dog 20/20....worst hangover of my life EVER!


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> NCO Club on Oahu in 1970 had 10 ounce throw-away bottles of Beer for 35 cents. Same10 ounce  bottles were $3.50 in Waikiki.
> Wife's MaiTai was $5.
> 
> Bear


Those prices are why they didn’t want GI’s handing out or reselling PX bought beers to tourists on the beach. 
United had a $85 RT with cheap rooms so lots of broke students befriended us.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 13, 2021)

Started with Hamm's, (dad drove beer truck for them).  Then a "lot" of PBR (friends dad owned the distribution in our town) and Schmidt Big Mouths


----------



## Big Glenn (Sep 13, 2021)

PBR. The whole bunch of us drank PBR.  The Greek guy that ran the deli and store down the street called us the PR gang. The name stuck for years.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 14, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I'm waiting for the " what did you drink in grade school " thread .



Since you asked. 1972, 10 years old in 5th Grade. Grandparents lived in Eynon, PA, about 30 minutes north east of Wilksbarre, PA, where they Brewed...






Grandpa kept well stocked. First beer I ever drank, without permission...JJ


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 14, 2021)

Schiltz,it was still a good beer way back then !


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 14, 2021)

Rolling Rock
Al


----------



## Hamdrew (Sep 14, 2021)

Dad used to let me sip his very occasional (holiday) Guinness Draughts but usually Extra Stouts, Uncle's Sierra Nevada (SNPA)
12-13 my first full finished beer i snagged after a party and somehow drank was a SNPA (Needless to say, about 10yrs after this I was buying SN Celebration by the case)
13-15 Busch, Bud, Coors Light, Natty Light, some Keith Stone.. Whatever
15-17- a whole lot of $1.63 Schlitz Bull Ice's and cheap dirty 30's. The occasional $1 Camo can (Range from 8.5-12.2%) Tecate when available. SNPA, Blue Moon.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Senior year I got into homebrewing and real beer, and after so many Bull Ice's already could easily win a case race of something like Natty/Busch Light.

Almost 6mo. dry right now, somehow. I honestly believe that real beer is pretty damn healthy. Had I not gone back to Steel Reserve/Camos, shine, and plastic chugs of bootleg Country Club, I wouldn't have developed stage 3 cirrhosis.. at 29..

I'll have a Busch NA, hop seltzers, and wanna try Lagunitas new IP(N)A. Will probably get back into brewing real table beers at some point (<2.1%). Still got a long time left.


----------



## Devo1 (Sep 14, 2021)

What ever dad had in the basement LOL Mostly Carling Black Label. He knew my brother and I hated the stuff so we would only take a few.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 14, 2021)

Lived back east and drinking age was 18 at the time. Football mass and a fake ID meant no problems buying beer or wine as a 16-17 year-old. Bud, Schlitz, PBR, and Boone's Farm usually filled the coolers at party time.  

One night a buddy and I split an 8-pak of Colt 45 ponies. Our big mistake was stopping at a Burger King as the night ended. Nothing pretty happened afterwards.


----------



## rc4u (Sep 15, 2021)

we use to drink a third of the beer and then fill with boones farm apple or strawberry and we called it a SNEAKY PETE..  went thru so many kegs in such a short time.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 15, 2021)

What ever my Dad had in garage at first.  He kept trying to find something we did not like.  When he got to the PBR we stopped but so did he.  When started buying our own it was Canadian beer.  Had local store that took care of us under age guys.  Use to go across the river to Canada and the beer there was so good.  Nothing like the stuff they exported.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 15, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Schiltz,it was still a good beer way back then !



Schlitz was the biggest selling beer in the world.

When I got out of the Marines I got a job at the local Budweiser brewery. 
One day they had the employees mass in the parking lot and old Man Auggie Busch gave a speech.
_"Schlitz is changing their recipe and brewing method and they'll be bankrupt by this time next year" _he told us.
_"It's why Miller is increasing their capacity 25%." -_The old buzzard added.

Auggie was right about Schlitz going broke, but Miller was increasing production to release a secret product,,,, Miller Lite.
Miller captured 25% more of the market overnight.

Caught the old man by surprise and it took Budweiser years to catch up.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 15, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> First beer I ever drank, without permission...JJ


That's another thread, JJ. But since you mentioned it, dad kept a pony keg of some kind of beer in the patio fridge. When no folks were around, my buds and I used to open the tap straight into our mouths. That was WAAAAAAAY before HS.


----------



## phathead69 (Sep 15, 2021)

michlobe dark


----------



## forktender (Sep 15, 2021)

Burgermeister, Schaefer's, PBR or Coor's light Party Balls (we'd buy one party ball for every 2 guys) with the boys. And St Pauli Girl, Moosehead or Henry Weinhard's when I was trying to impress the ladies.

I was able to buy at the age of 16 thanks to the drive through liquor store our town use to have, all that was needed was some dark glasses and an old man's fishing hat.


----------



## Hamdrew (Sep 15, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Schlitz was the biggest selling beer in the world.
> 
> When I got out of the Marines I got a job at the local Budweiser brewery.
> One day they had the employees mass in the parking lot and old Man Auggie Busch gave a speech.
> ...


Bull Ice at 8.2% was still immaculate compared to slightly weaker; Steel Reserve, Natty Daddys when those came out.


----------



## bigfurmn (Sep 16, 2021)

Anything we could get our hands on!


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 17, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> michlobe dark


It was the only dark beer aka Octoberfest beer sold in the US where they toasted the barley malt at the brewery. All other darks the brewers used a dye.
Dunno about today.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 17, 2021)

OMG.  Some serious flashbacks here.  My family is as german as you could get and pushed the drinking envelope.  I got a few sips when I was young but I would guess I was around 12-13 and Dad made me dig post holes for the new deck.  I got them all done and Dad gave my first legit beer, all mine.   It was glorious.  I am one of those weird kids that actually liked the taste.  In high school, we drank those midwestern german-ish beers like Hamm's usually.   

As a certified beer judge I have to say that those smaller german breweries you guys mention like Hamms, Wiedemann, etc made seriously GREAT beers but the big breweries did one heck of job marketing against them with bikinis, Spud, and the horses.  On that note I think Old Milwaukee Light (NOT the Beast) is probably the best tasting light beer you can buy.


----------



## Murdy (Sep 17, 2021)

Given a choice, I'd drink Stroh's, but also a lot of Miller Lite and Old Mil (aka Old McWally).   When broke, we'd get those returnable hard, thick cardboard cases with the long-neck bottles--around $4 + a small deposit--which would usually be Red, White & Blue, Fox DeLuxe, or Rheinlander.  And plenty of Boone's Farm: Strawberry Hill & Country Kwencher.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 17, 2021)

Forgot to drop these names in my previous post: Bartles and James, Sun Country, and Zima.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 18, 2021)

Mug or Dads rootbeer


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 18, 2021)

zwiller said:


> As a certified beer judge





zwiller said:


> On that note I think Old Milwaukee Light (NOT the Beast) is probably the best tasting light beer you can buy.



I would not have expected these two statements on the same page in a Million Years! Then again, I'm not going to challenge a Judge.....JJ


----------



## zwiller (Sep 18, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I would not have expected these two statements on the same page in a Million Years! Then again, I'm not going to challenge a Judge.....JJ,


Bring it on!  

*Old Milwaukee Light:*

1997 GABF – American-Style Light Lager – Gold
1999 GABF – American-Style Light Lager – Gold
2003 GABF – American-Style Light Lager – Bronze
2004 GABF – American Style Light Lager – Silver
2005 GABF – American Style Light Lager – Gold
2006 GABF – American Style Light Lager – Gold
2007 GABF – American Style Light Lager – Gold
2008 GABF – American Style Light Lager – Silver
2011 GABF – American Style Light Lager – Gold


----------



## smokedtrout (Sep 19, 2021)

Coors, Ranier, Great Falls Select and Lucky Lager.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 19, 2021)

I like Corona light and Dos Equis' green bottle regular beer.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 19, 2021)

My split tongue viper X worked for a pharmaceutical company that was cash strapped developing a significant drug used in cancer fighting.
The needed a quick $15 billion to continue on and their credit and stock offerings were max'd out.
They were also up to 10 years away from final drug development. That's a tough sell to anyone with a spare $15 billon to invest.
Future looked bleek.

With a face like the map of Ireland, her boss spoke fluent Japanese. How that came about is a different thread for a different time.

Office phone rang one day from the golf starter. They had a  visiting threesome and could he make it there in a few minutes to thus make it a foursome with total strangers?
Boss rolled and made the tee time.

Turned out it was three execs with Kirin Brewing of Japan out to ink a deal with Budweiser to brew Kirin at their brewery in Van Nuys Ca. What dumb luck, he spoke Japanese too. The golf starter didn't know this BTW.

18 holes later Kirin Brewing was on board with a cool $15 billion and a 10 - 15 year lag time as fine with them. All they wanted was the rights to sell in Asia and they would also pick up all the legal tabs.

So today if you or a loved one is being treated for cancer, a serious, often essential drug may be administered called Epogen.
And that's how it came about.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 19, 2021)

Like most others here, whatever we could get our hands on.

Lots of:

Lonestar Beer
Old Milwaukee's Best
Natural Light
Pearl
Keystone Ice/Light (in college 30 packs were constantly on sale $10.99-$13.99)
When all my buddies and cousins turned 18 years old they worked for the local Miller beer distributer so we drank a ton of free *Miller High Life and MGD.*

Liquor and other stuff was cheaper and stretched further so drank a lot of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum, Everclear, McCormicks Vodka, Wild Irish Rose, Mad Dog 20/20, and St Ides hahaha.

Wild times.  Now I cannot have a single drink of alcohol of ANY kind without getting what feels like a mild case of the flu for a few days after.  It's ok though.  I drank enough and had enough drunken fun for 10 men's lifetime from age 15-28.
These days I only drink 5-6 times a year over a long holiday weekend to be able to suffer the consequences hahaha.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 19, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Mug or Dads rootbeer


Hires was my favorite


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 20, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Hires was my favorite



I forgot about Hires. Yes very good indeed.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 20, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> I forgot about Hires. Yes very good indeed.


Drunkards


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 20, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Drunkards


hey, i resembled that remark


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 20, 2021)

High School - Miller pony's and PBR, sometimes Falstaff and 905 
College - was Schaefer Light and Wiedemann's - because I was poor, but still wanted beer


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 20, 2021)

Whatever the person that we begged to buy it for us got.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 21, 2021)

Never found nor tasted Yuengling.
Always look for it when traveling.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 22, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Never found nor tasted Yuengling.
> Always look for it when traveling.


I was in Louisville last week and finally had a Yuengling. Tastes like the Olympia beer we used to have here.


----------



## cocoafloridaboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Couldn't resist. We used to drive into DC, Washington, where the drinking age was 18, to buy it. Apparently we passed for 18. It was ok. Just a fad I think. That was a long time ago. I'll drink most anything now. Partial to Budweiser and UltraLite. Those go down easy.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 13, 2021)

Pony Millers and Country Club by the case lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2021)

PBR!
Al


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 13, 2021)

My dads:


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 13, 2021)

If there was going to be girls we’d try to find some


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 14, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> If there was going to be girls we’d try to find some
> View attachment 513369



That's funny.  I used to drink that quite a bit myself and even after high school.   At  the time it was a higher alcohol volume than the beer you could buy here.  I took a lot of crap from some of they guys I partied with but I didn't care and since I always brought extra I got lots of good attention from some of the girls we partied with.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 17, 2021)

Pabst Blue Ribbon, Red White and Blue, Utica Club, Piels Real Draft, Stegmeier, Old Vienna,Molson, Labatt, Moosehead, Ballantine, Schmidts.......

And for the most beer for the buck-
5 gallon Matts Beer Ball


----------



## bigfurmn (Oct 18, 2021)

Pfeiffer Beer Patch Trucker Hat- Vintage Denim Yellow Angry Minnow Vintage
					

Angry Minnow Vintage Pfeiffer Beer. A signature brand vintage look mesh baseball hat with a vintage Pfeiffer beer patch. Amazingly cool and authentic!  These old Vintage patches were found all over the USA and truly bring back the amazing memories with our Parents and Grandparents. Vintage...




					www.angryminnowvintage.com


----------



## clifish (Oct 18, 2021)

Tuborg....$2.99 a case of 24 in 1988


----------



## tanglefoot (Oct 19, 2021)

BORN AND WIENED ON BUD!! Still like it, but a vodka tonic guy now...


----------



## OldSmoke (Oct 19, 2021)

Hamm’s Taper kegs. 2 1/4 gallon keg with built in tap and CO2. Cheap thrills. Used to hide them in the freezer at the grocery store I worked at. Perfect with a coating of frost on the outside of the keg.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Oct 21, 2021)

Hamms still sold at a Dive Bar we roll to in the desert.  The owner is real passionate and reminiscent about Hamms


----------

